# Where to buy Petite Camo Clothing



## Khaleesi (Dec 31, 2015)

I usually buy youth sizes at Cabela's but have added a lot of Cabela's OutfitHER items to my closet lately as they do have XS sizes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrspigstika (Mar 29, 2016)

I am 4'11 and wear a 5 1/2 shoe. I bought my hunting boots-Lacrosse, off of amazon, size 5.5. My shirts are a bit easier to find, generally a small, pants have always been hard because I'm short and thin, but I have a pair of women's pants from academy and a pair of youth xl from Cabelas. Also, Bass Pro Shop sells SHE outdoor clothing, and if you look online, you can find their pants in xs. Hope this helps [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stykbowslim (Aug 5, 2004)

Thank you for the replies. . . so, we've been to Cabelas in the past and as with Mrspigstika (love the name), shirts, coats are relatively easy to find. Finding pants however is like finding a 200" buck.... However, we went back to Cabelas last night and did find one pair of extra-small OutfitHer insulated pants that worked. A little long, but she'll tuck the bottom of the pants in her boots. 

Quality women's hunting specific type clothing has come a long way over the last ten years, but I still think there's a market out there for the petite sized women.

Thanks again for the replies...


----------



## Big Sneaky (Nov 20, 2013)

King's camo has a good selection of women's stuff.


----------



## 47909Hunter (Sep 8, 2010)

If you're looking for mid/higher end type stuff, Prois makes amazingly nice stuff. My wife loves it. Not cheap, no, but women's hunting gear is all they do.


----------



## stykbowslim (Aug 5, 2004)

47909Hunter said:


> If you're looking for mid/higher end type stuff, Prois makes amazingly nice stuff. My wife loves it. Not cheap, no, but women's hunting gear is all they do.


Thanks for the info... we've been on the Prois website, however we have not bought any Prois products.


----------



## Leslieka98 (Apr 1, 2017)

I have luck with Cabelas Outfit her.


----------



## Leslieka98 (Apr 1, 2017)

I am 4'11" and 115. Sometimes their youth large and xl fits. Honestly I prefer it because it's straight up camo with no real or punk accents.


----------



## rivergirl1 (Jun 27, 2006)

47909Hunter said:


> If you're looking for mid/higher end type stuff, Prois makes amazingly nice stuff. My wife loves it. Not cheap, no, but women's hunting gear is all they do.


Just checked Prois out. Nice selection, a bit pricey but seemingly good quality. !'m 4'11 and 105 so finding stuff that fits is a challenge.


----------



## Wilson12051978 (May 17, 2017)

I think King Camo


----------



## kfg26 (Jun 1, 2017)

I'll put another vote in for Prois. $$$, but it fits and is great quality, sign up for the newsletter and shop their sales.


----------

